# iPad 2



## avguy (Feb 8, 2010)

Home Services said:


> HUI,
> 
> I would like to see an iPad that is capable of printing to a mobile printer of my choice - preferably an estimate generated by QBooks at a customers kitchen table...
> 
> If anyone knows of a tablet that will do this, please advise.


We just got a printer that does this.
You can literally e-mail your printer.
http://www.shopping.hp.com/product/printer/Photosmart/1/storefronts/CN731A%23B1H


----------



## Bearded Wonder (Jan 21, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> They have a marketing department like BOSE and Monster Cable. They package cheap crap into a sleek looking box and sell it for way more than its worth. Take any apple machine apart and you would be surprised at how cheap some of these components can be purchased of the shelf.


So go ahead and build yourself an iPhone. Haha. Seriously? What's your point? What's with you Apple haters?


----------

